# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Помогите пожалуйста решить проблему в 1С Документооборот.

## Elizaveta Kush

Добрый день! Работаю в Документооборот 8 КОРП редакция 2.1 Моя задача обстоит в том, чтобы на почте в создании исходящего письма были «Уведомления о доставке Да/Нет» и «Уведомление о прочтении Да/Нет» в реквизитах. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------

